# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Live chat software for marketplaces, Acquire Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Acquire Inc.

Home page - acquire.io/live-chat

----------


## Airicist

Tagove - Live chat software including video, voice and text chat with screen sharing

Published on Dec 1, 2015




> Tagove is a unique live chat platform for businesses to boost the sales with Live Video chat, Voice call, and Text Chat Software integrate Co-browsing and Screen sharing features with your website. Situations when a customer faces issue with placing an order, using CRM software or placing order, then your customer would simply do the Live video chat with screen sharing feature with the customer care to show the error he or she is facing, and the same can be done by the customer care to demonstrate the solution.
> 
> In order to judge the performance of the customer care agent, Tagove offers Live call recording feature get live feedback. You can ask your customer to leave a feedback after session, and many companies use this feature to train their agents on customer queries. Both customer and agents can also share any types of file with customer via chat window. This feature is fully peer to peer encrypted so that you can exchange sensitive documents online. 
> 
> Customers who are not comfortable with typing would definitely love this software. You just have to speak into the microphone, and its ‘speech to text’ would convert your spoken words into text. Your customers can text chat with an agent while co-browsing the site for right interactive sales and support system. Through Tagove’s multi-channel customer engagement platform, you can connect to your customer, and eliminate the wait time.

----------


## Airicist

Live chat software with video chat, voice call, co browsing and screen sharing

Published on May 4, 2016




> Ultimate live chat software with video chat, video conference, voice call, text chat with co browsing and screen sharing feature within your website. 
> 
> Tagove also provide voip call so you can make the call from tagove dashboard to mobile and receive all the call on tagove dashboard, video and call recording on our secure cloud, integrated with all major CRM software, instant file sharing and voice text text feature will improve your customer service and agent productivity. 
> 
> Tagove will be one stop customer support software where you can manage everything that require to provide support to your customer. From live chat to video chat, meeting, online contract and documents sharing and signing, call transferring etc. 
> 
> Also tagove provide bespoke feature for customer as well where customer can request for some specific feature and we develop for them!
> 
> For more information please start the chat with us we will happy for provide.

----------

